# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  3-Gói khám sức khỏe tổng thể - Bao Son Hospital khám những gì

## nghianv

*Bệnh viện đa khoa Bảo SơnBao Son Hospital* với: Hệ thống máy móc hiện đại hàng đầu thế giới: Hệ thống chụp cộng hưởng từ (MRI); máy chụp cắt lớp vi tính CT, Quy trình chuẩn đoán bệnh nhanh, chính xác, Các chuyên gia đầu ngành của Hàn Quốc, Đầu tư hệ thống trang thiết bị hiện đại, Mô hình Bệnh viện - khách sạn đẳng cấp tại Hà Nội, Đội ngũ bác sĩ, giáo sư đầu ngành, Chi phí trọn gói tiết kiệm, giá dịch vụ tương đương bệnh viện công, hưởng quyền lợi bảo hiểm y tế, Dịch vụ y tế chuẩn 5 sao tiêu chuẩn Hàn Quốc, Đội ngũ y tá, điều dưỡng chu đáo, nhiệt tình với tinh thần: Bệnh viện là nhà, bệnh nhân là người thân, Gói khám khoa học, quy trình khép kín, thủ tục nhanh gọn tiết kiệm thời gian tối đa, 



*Bệnh viện đa khoa Bảo Sơn* cung cấp dịch vụ khám, chữa bệnh và *chăm sóc sức khỏe toàn diện* theo tiêu chuẩn Hàn Quốc. *Gói [replacer_a]*:

*Khám lâm sàng*

Khám răng hàm mặt
Khám nội tổng quát
(Nữ) Soi tươi dịch âm đạo

(Nữ) Khám phụ khoa
Khám tai mũi họng
Nội soi tai mũi họng
Kiểm tra thị lực

*Thăm dò chức năng*

Đo điện tim
Đo lưu huyết não
Đo mật độ xương toàn thân

*Chuẩn đoán hình ảnh*

Siêu âm ổ bụng tổng quát
Chụp tim phổi

Siêu âm ngực
Siêu âm đầu dò
*Xét nghiệm huyết học*

Thẻ nhóm máu

Công thức máu 24 chỉ số
*Xét nghiệm sinh hóa máu*

Xét nghiệm chức năng gan mật (AST (GOT), ALT (GPT), GGT
Xét nghiệm chức năng chuyển hóa: Phát hiện bệnh đái tháo đường, bệnh lý do mỡ máu tăng cao:
Đường huyết lúc đói, HbA1C, Cholesterol, Tryglicerides, HDL - Cholesterol, LDL Cholesterol, Acid uric

Xét nghiệm chức năng thận (Creatinie, Ure)
*Xét nghiệm sinh hóa nước tiểu*
Tổng phân tích nước tiểu 11 thông số (phát hiện một số bệnh lý của thận và đường tiết niệu)

*Tầm soát viêm gan:* HBsAg, Anti Hbs (Phát hiện viêm gan virus B)

*Tế bào học:* Tế bào cổ tử cung âm đạo Phát hiện viêm nhiễm cổ tử cung , âm đạo...

*Xét nghiệm chỉ điểm ung thư sớm:* AFP, CEA, PSA Total, CA 19-9, CA 125, CA 15-3



*Bệnh viện  Bảo Sơn* cũng cung cấp nhiều *gói* *khám sức khỏe* và *dịch vụ y tế*:

*Gói khám sức khỏe*
Khám sức khỏe theo công ty 
Khám sức khỏe sinh sản 
Khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân 
Điều trị các bệnh về Tai-Mũi-Họng 
Khám sức khỏe tổng quát 
_Tìm hiểu thêm: [replacer_a]_


*Điều trị bệnh lý cơ xương khớp*

Tiêm huyết tương điều trị thoái hóa khớp gối Y học cổ truyền điều trị bệnh lý cơ xương khớp 

*Dịch vụ sinh sản*

Chăm sóc sức khỏe phụ khoa 
Thai sản trọn gói Phẫu thuật u xơ tử cung 

*Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ*

Điều trị da 
Nâng ngực nội soi Thẩm mỹ tạo hình 

*Tầm soát ung thư*

Nội soi và tầm soát ung thư tiêu hóa 
Nội soi và tầm soát ung thư tiêu hóa Tầm soát ung thư cổ tử cung 
Dịch vụ cấp cứu 24/24 
Dịch vụ nội trú 
Trọn bộ xét nghiệm tầm soát ung thư 
Tầm soát ung thư vú 

*Dịch vụ Ngoại khoa*

Chụp cộng hưởng từ MRI Điều trị u xơ tử cung không cần phẫu thuật 

*Dịch vụ bảo hiểm*

Nguồn:  *Gói [replacer_a]*

----------

